# bluetooth networking

## himpierre

Hello.

I'm trying to use my phone via bluetooth as network gateway. So far i was able to connect and exchange data files but no luck configuring network. There are a lot of howtos describing how to do this but none of them got me running. I was not able to create a bnep0 interface. I do not have a pand daemon. Could someone please push me in the right direction? Thanks.

cheers

t.

----------

## eccerr0r

bnep0: You need to build a kernel with this device support in it, PAN networking.

pand should be part of bluez4 - what bluez are you using?  Not sure if they ported to bluez5 or not.

Note: If you're using Networkmanager with bluez5, PAN should work 'out of the box', or at least I think it's fixed now.

----------

## szatox

I have tested similar setup recently using 

eix -Iv blue

net-wireless/blueman

     Installed versions:  Version:   1.23-r2

net-wireless/bluez

     Installed versions:  Version:   4.101-r9

All I had to do whas click on my phone in blueman-applet and connect to Network Access Point service.

Whatever kernel modules are needed, were included in default config provided with genkernel (Save for ath3k I think. Atheros drivers always have to be enabled manually  :Rolling Eyes:  )

As a side note, it would be much easier to find out what's wrong if you descried what you're doing.

----------

## himpierre

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> As a side note, it would be much easier to find out what's wrong if you descried what you're doing.
> 
> 

 

You're right. I was just frustrated at the moment i posted.  :Smile:  I think i have to downgrade to bluez4 and try again. Thanks to both of you so far.

----------

